# Cork handle for G Loomis Rods?



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

Hey guys. First time poster here on the rod building forum.

Have any of you replaced the ruff plastic grip on a G Loomis rod with a cork handle? I have two G Loomis surf rods but that ruff stuff is annoying. Would like to put cork on instead. I have never done any rod modifications (yet!) but would like to try this. Any help would be appreciated.

Tight Lines
Scott


----------



## thebeachcaster (Aug 7, 2006)

*the rough stuff*

Is actually tape. Comes right off. Mine had 2 layers of it. pulls right off once you get it started. when you get to the butt cap just keep pulling and the cap will come off. Now if it is cork tape you want, that is easy. If it is real cork you want, you'll probably want to read a book or talk to some other guys here. My experience is limited with cork and I could probably use some pointers myself.

you will also need to wrap a ramp from the cork tape to the seat if you like that kind of thing.

I hate the factory grip on a loomis. Get rid of it.
You will have better hands, and a great reason to take up rod building......Ho[pe this helps and good luck.

ward


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

thebeachcaster said:


> Is actually tape. Comes right off. Mine had 2 layers of it. pulls right off once you get it started. when you get to the butt cap just keep pulling and the cap will come off. Now if it is cork tape you want, that is easy. If it is real cork you want, you'll probably want to read a book or talk to some other guys here. My experience is limited with cork and I could probably use some pointers myself.
> 
> you will also need to wrap a ramp from the cork tape to the seat if you like that kind of thing.
> 
> ...


I use a cork tape that I get from mudhole.com. It goes on easy and I think makes a nice handle to hold onto. It is easlily repaired should you nick it.

JC


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

The easiest mod is to just install X- flock heat shrink on top of the current material- but if you want to replace it with cork tape it is fairly easy, and I have done this mod several times.

I would remove the butt cap first (take something like a butter knife and see if you can work it loose without destroying, so you can reuse it- or you can cut it off if necessary and replace it for a couple of bucks later. Once the butt cap is off start at that end and remove the grip tape- it should pull off fairly easily. You can order cork tape by the foot and will likely need 9' or so.

If you don't want to do it yourself - I am a bit south of you and will do it for the price of the materials- I have plenty of cork tape- X flock heat shrink and what not.

Installing X flock over the rough cork tape will make it much easier to handle- but will still allow for some texture as the heat shrink will shrink and conform somewhat to the rough texture under it.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I use the 3M tape as is on almost all of my surf rods and have not had a problem. It holds up better than anything else I have used. If the texture is too rough for you you could use a heat gun, alcohol lamp or something similiar to smooth it out a little bit. If you want to change it out it is not difficult to replace with cork tape but I would do what Surfcat said. It is the easiest method to fixing or changing a grip.

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

jlentz said:


> I use the 3M tape as is on almost all of my surf rods and have not had a problem. It holds up better than anything else I have used. If the texture is too rough for you you could use a heat gun, alcohol lamp or something similiar to smooth it out a little bit. If you want to change it out it is not difficult to replace with cork tape but I would do what Surfcat said. It is the easiest method to fixing or changing a grip.
> 
> John



John,

Where do you get that 3m tape? I've been looking for it. A model number or stock number would probably help.

Thanks,

Walt


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I picked mine up from Merrick Tackle but they only sell wholesale. The correct name is 3M Safety-Walk. It is made of urethane. It is 1" wide in a 60' roll that retails for around $60.00. If you can't find it anywhere let me know and I can add it to my next order.

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

thanks for the offer John, I've got a Merrick account; I just never noticed it in the catalog. I'll take a closer look tonight.

Thanks again,

Walt


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

jlents is right on with regards to the 3m.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

There is also a clear version of the stuff that will give you the texture and let the actual color of the blank show through. I bought some at retail from Ace Hardware for about 90 cents a foot.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

bstarling said:


> There is also a clear version of the stuff that will give you the texture and let the actual color of the blank show through. I bought some at retail from Ace Hardware for about 90 cents a foot.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


The clear tape and all the colors 11 colors are considered the economy grade and have a rougher finish than the Black and gray regular grade. 

Walt, look on bottom right of page 63 of the 2008 Merrick catalog.

John


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

jlentz said:


> The clear tape and all the colors 11 colors are considered the economy grade and have a rougher finish than the Black and gray regular grade.
> 
> Walt, look on bottom right of page 63 of the 2008 Merrick catalog.
> 
> John


Got it, thanks John!


----------



## Cuttyhunk (Jun 7, 2005)

*Thanks for all the tips guys*

can't wait to give it a try.


----------

